# Tinder Experiment - Foid Wanna Get The Most Lays She Can Because...



## Barbarossa_ (Feb 17, 2020)

Here is your daily dose of Blackpill and SuicideFuel coming to you from the glamorous basement of Barbarossa.
This foid was on a dating app cuz she wanna stack up the most lays she can!* I think roastie is an understatement here tbh!*





*JFL did you guys slay an average of 30 foids? or am I blind?*
She is used to fucking chads and chadlites that slay women easily so she thinks all of us have an average of 30 lays! WTF I bet even these Chads/lites she fucked lied to her about their lay count to sound like slayers.

But don't get her wrong guys she doesn't fuck ANYONE she only fucks "medium" to hot and I think we all know what medium is!




Imagine you guys get lucky with a stacy from time to time on dating apps?!
She looks like shit, never hit the gym in her life and still can get top teir men!
*ovER for 95% of men!*
We surgerymax, looksmax and we barley get a becky who's sexual past is very questionable.


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Feb 17, 2020)

What can I say. We really live in clown world.


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Feb 17, 2020)

Ioan said:


> What can I say. We really live in clown world.


You can't afford to be sub 7 in 2020 it's so fucking over!


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Feb 17, 2020)

noped said:


> What's ur location?


If I tell you I'm gonna have to kill you


----------



## Silence (Feb 17, 2020)

Lol.


----------



## basedcircassian (Feb 17, 2020)

mediums are legit normies in this case 99%


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 17, 2020)

*W A T E R
HM*
wat*ER*


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Feb 17, 2020)

thanks for the black pill. These land whales are the worst. They are roaches and should probably put to death for their crimes against humanity


----------



## basedcircassian (Feb 17, 2020)

noped said:


> Normies that are gymmaxxed. 9 was probably a chadlite.


i mean this girl took thousands of photos frauded and cherrypicked one of em for his tinder profile and this is the picture. she's barely a 2. i wouldn't and im a htn. some crooked chadlite probably did tho


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Feb 17, 2020)

basedcircassian said:


> mediums are legit normies in this case 99%





noped said:


> Normies that are gymmaxxed. 9 was probably a chadlite.


Guys do you even relize how many matches and messages these whores get????
They can be as picky as they want. hell I even got my chad blocked from sub 5 foids for being "boring" jfl they can afford to snub guys and replace them easily and pick the best of the best

I do believe her medium or average is chadlites and her 9 is 6'3 chads


----------



## basedcircassian (Feb 17, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> Guys do you even relize how many matches and messages these whores get????
> They can be as picky as they want. hell I even got my chad blocked from sub 5 foids for being "boring" jfl they can afford to snub guys and replace them easily and pick the best of the best
> 
> I do believe her medium or average is chadlites and her 9 is 6'3 chads period


i am definitely not a chad and i can pull 7s from the club with relative ease. why would a guy who gets approached by 8,9s fuck her man. that shit makes no sense. she probably fucks the average joe 9 times out of 10 and fucked one htn or chadlite and thought he was a god.


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 17, 2020)

*WHAT A FUCKING CLOWN WORLD*





*WTF IS WRONG WITH THIS WORLD THIS ISNT SUPPOSED TO HAPPEN THIS ISNT NATURAL WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF

GOD RN LOOKING AT US
*


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Feb 17, 2020)

basedcircassian said:


> i am definitely not a chad and i can pull 7s from the club with relative ease. why would a guy who gets approached by 8,9s fuck her man. that shit makes no sense. she probably fucks the average joe 9 times out of 10 and fucked one htn or chadlite and thought he was a god.


Because of high testosterone and sex drive most men would fuck anything.
These girls are an easy prey for a chad cuz if he wanna fuck his looks match or a little bit below he is going to have to put in some work eg good conversation and a couple of dates.

What's your height and what did guys rate your face on here?


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Feb 17, 2020)

That’s my looksmatch. Time to rope


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Feb 17, 2020)

noped said:


> Negative bc every single girl that I've been with in the last year (from tinder/bumble/hinge), I asked to look at their tinders.
> 
> Most had around 300ish matches (choosy) and most guys were actually average with good physique. I mogged 95% and I'm only chaddamlite.
> 
> Zero actual Chad's (and these r 6s and 7s-im talking about girls)


----------



## Reoreyh (Feb 17, 2020)

Women compensate for their lack of success and value with sexuality. That's why the ugliest, fattest slags are always bisexual/pansexual/poly or have stupid compensatory body count garbage like this. It's their way of suggesting that they're valuable. It's the same reason why ugly women lie about being raped and sexually assaulted. Stacy's lie to keep their perceived count low. Slags like this do the opposite or at least possess no shame. You really think this chick is fucking high tier normie dudes on the regular?


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 17, 2020)

noped said:


> Negative bc every single girl that I've been with in the last year (from tinder/bumble/hinge), I asked to look at their tinders.
> 
> Most had around 300ish matches (choosy) and most guys were actually average with good physique. I mogged 95% and I'm only chaddamlite.
> 
> Zero actual Chad's (and these r 6s and 7s-im talking about girls)



Ngl feels good to be fucking women with so many matches on their phones cause you mogg all their options

But still this only because REAL Chads are rare as fuck

To me a Chad has to be 6'1 barefoot, chiseled jawline, and full head of hair MINIMUM

Most guys who are tall can get pussy so they dont lookmaxx, only manlets looksmaxx to extreme levels and they can never be Chads because they are manlets


----------



## rockndogs (Feb 17, 2020)

I want to kill her (on minecraft ofc)


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Feb 17, 2020)

jm10 said:


> That’s my looksmatch. Time to rope


it is over


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Feb 17, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> it is over


What do I do gingerbrah...


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Feb 17, 2020)

Reoreyh said:


> Women compensate for their lack of success and value with sexuality. That's why the ugliest, fattest slags are always bisexual/pansexual/poly or have stupid compensatory body count garbage like this. It's their way of suggesting that they're valuable. It's the same reason why ugly women lie about being raped and sexually assaulted. Stacy's lie to keep their perceived count low. Slags like this do the opposite or at least possess no shame. You really think this chick is fucking high tier normie dudes on the regular?


nailed it on the head my friend


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 17, 2020)

Oh shit


----------



## Rift (Feb 17, 2020)

I’d spit on that disgusting hobgoblin looking bitch. Disgusting subhuman filth


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Feb 17, 2020)

Rift678 said:


> I’d spit on that disgusting hobgoblin looking bitch. Disgusting subhuman filth


*I am indeed admiring the tribe approach to these things*


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Feb 17, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> Here is your daily dose of Blackpill and SuicideFuel coming to you from the glamorous basement of Barbarossa.
> This foid was on a dating app cuz she wanna stack up the most lays she can!* I think roastie is an understatement here tbh!*
> View attachment 271384
> 
> ...


She never banged a sober chad, she is just coping and telling you she got hot guys. Stop believe hoes lmao


----------



## anti caking agents (Feb 17, 2020)

*CLOWN WORLD*


----------



## CristianT (Feb 17, 2020)

i've noticed a pattern in this type of behavior.

notice that 80% of the time who speaks so vulgar and thinks like this are fat and ugly girls/women


----------



## Deleted member 4545 (Feb 17, 2020)

Rift678 said:


> I’d spit on that disgusting hobgoblin looking bitch. Disgusting subhuman filth


I'd butcher her and then make skis out of her bones


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Mr.cope (Feb 17, 2020)

And she gave a dickpill by saying none of them made her cum


----------



## TheLordMadness (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Rift (Feb 17, 2020)

jm10 said:


> *I am indeed admiring the tribe approach to these things*


https://looksmax.org/threads/gtfih-...or-a-chance-to-sleep-with-tribe-leader.91804/Indeed how we treat foids


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Feb 17, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> She is used to fucking chads and chadlites that slay women easily so she thinks all of us have an average of 30 lays


90% of men are invisible to women. When she talks about men she is talking about Chad, I'm going out on a limb and saying men at 25 years old have like a 2 body count ON AVERAGE


noped said:


> Zero actual Chad's


real chads don't need fucking tinder. I mean I'm like a 7/10 and can get laid easily just need to get wasted and go to a dance club.


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Feb 17, 2020)

noped said:


> Yeah most averaged around 300 matches which is low tbh
> 
> I was deluded by this site into thinking girls had like 4k+ matches (then I realized girls r choosy af and probably only swiping on 1/40 guys)
> 
> I myself have over a 1000 matches (average around 11-15 matches a day) and have friends with over 1000 matches as well (those that have had tinder for atleast 3 years)


you have 1000 matches? Where do you live and why can't you get laid


----------



## .👽. (Feb 17, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> Here is your daily dose of Blackpill and SuicideFuel coming to you from the glamorous basement of Barbarossa.
> This foid was on a dating app cuz she wanna stack up the most lays she can!* I think roastie is an understatement here tbh!*
> View attachment 271384
> 
> ...


1 question. Why are you matching with a whale


noped said:


> Yeah most averaged around 300 matches which is low tbh
> 
> I was deluded by this site into thinking girls had like 4k+ matches (then I realized girls r choosy af and probably only swiping on 1/40 guys)
> 
> I myself have over a 1000 matches (average around 11-15 matches a day) and have friends with over 1000 matches as well (those that have had tinder for atleast 3 years)


1000 matches? And how many lays/dates


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Feb 17, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> 1 question. Why are you matching with a whale


I was chadfishing.
but i would still bang her irl tbh ngl ded srs...




although it would be like throwing a hot dog down a hallway!


----------



## Mr.cope (Feb 17, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> I was chadfishing.
> but i would still bang her irl tbh ngl ded srs...
> View attachment 271543
> 
> although it would be like throwing a hot dog down a hall!


Trust me you don’t want to you are just horny
I Just beat my dick 3 times back to back and she looks disgusting


----------



## .👽. (Feb 17, 2020)

noped said:


> My body count is something I'll only disclose in the PMs bc people wont believe and it will derail the thread. It's very high. And obviously when I make that claim I need to show evidence which I will do so in the PMs
> 
> @Unmoggablegingercel reminder that not everyone on here "cant get laid", alot of guys here can and r (including myself) getting laid but I wanna be even better looking. From chaddamlite to chaddam


Ok bro pm me


----------



## Uncle Sam (Feb 17, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> And she gave a dickpill by saying none of them made her cum


That's not how sex works
if it was because of the big BENIS, she would of eventually found one and cum. This is actually the opposite, men don't know how to do the sex


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Feb 17, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Trust me you don’t want to you are just horny
> I Just beat my dick 3 times back to back and she looks disgusting


I like chubby girls tbh bro
*NOT land whales* but kinda chubby with fat ass titties!


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 17, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Trust me you don’t want to you are just horny
> I Just beat my dick 3 times back to back and she looks disgusting


Banging a 'meh' girl instead of jerking off still seems like the better option bro, including some validation aswell.

I used to be more of a standardcel aswell, but I have come back from it. I am going to fuck girls I wouldn't want to be seen with in public from now on, as long as the alternative is fucking my hand. Goal is to have ugly pussy on demand and to not have to use my hand ever again. Say 3-5 ugly fwbs so theres always one to bootycall. And then to just start upgrading from there. Add in a new better looking fwb, kick the ugliest one out,etc. Step by step going to chadlife.


----------

